# Anybody have the Whelen Justice Super-LED Mini



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well its time to get a new mini light bar. And cant really decide. I really like the Whelen Justice Super-LED Mini Lightbar but cant bring myself to the $500 price tag. I know its 6" bigger than most of the other minis but still. 

I was either thinking of this or the
SoundOff LED3 Mini Lightbar 
or
Able 2 SHO-ME Luminator LED Mini Lightbar 

i have the Able 2 SHO-ME Low-Profile LED Mini Lightbar and it works pretty good. Just not that bright during the day. 

What would you guys pick?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

the only thing im gonna say is my opinion you get better light output on the side and back from the (justice) then able 2 led bars .. yah your gonna pay more ... but think about this they want $700 for the mini liberty with only 4 led modules ... versus .. the justice that has 8 led modules for only $500 .. i wasnt to impressed with able 2 mini led bars i had one and sold it .. just my .002


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Get the Whelen Responder LP


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=63458

I have videos posted on the 3rd page.

I love my mini justice.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Fiafighterdude;649399 said:


> Get the Whelen Responder LP


I don think that one is as good as the others. Its good, but not as good. And i hate the look of it.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Whelen Responder LP.... www.strobesnmore.com $299


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Good deals..glad there close by


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

*I am thinking about getting a Whelen mini-justice lightbar as a Christmas present to myself. $500 is a lot of money for that lightbar but from the reviews I saw as well as testimonies from fellow members here who have one, they say it is definately worth the price. I do have a couple of electronics/lighting places here in NE Ohio but none have one in stock to let me see in person. I have been told that there is no other mini-lightbar that even comes close to the light output this bar has but I cannot get a real feel for it by the youtube videos that are currently on this site. I would be willing to lay the smack down on the table for it but I just wish I could see on working at night in person to judge for myself.  *


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I had the same problem. I tried to buy one threw every single local shop. no one had heard of it yet. I ordered it threw sirennet.com and when I got it I went to my two favorite shops and showed them. they immediately got on the phone and ordered a few.


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

murphyslaw;681876 said:


> I had the same problem. I tried to buy one threw every single local shop. no one had heard of it yet. I ordered it threw sirennet.com and when I got it I went to my two favorite shops and showed them. they immediately got on the phone and ordered a few.


*Thanks Murphy !!  I just sold an E-60 pump and a 1075 salt spreader on here and now I got the cash to get it now. I will probably go ahead and get it but I will mull it over a couple of days.

*


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

well i decided to go with the mini justice 

Just got it in today. Guys i will tell you that it is worth every penny. I even got a free $80 led flashlight with it. And that thing even rocks 

I will post up pics and videos of it tomorrow when i pull it out of the shop. Will start a new thread for it.


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

maelawncare;682437 said:


> well i decided to go with the mini justice
> 
> Just got it in today. Guys i will tell you that it is worth every penny. I even got a free $80 led flashlight with it. And that thing even rocks
> 
> I will post up pics and videos of it tomorrow when i pull it out of the shop. Will start a new thread for it.


*Maelawncare, if you don't mind me asking where did you purchase your mini-justice from ??? Internet or a store by you and again, if you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for it ???  If it was an internet purchase did you pay tax or shipping ??? I have not seen any internet ads for the justice where you get a free LED flashlight and believe me I have searched every nook and cranny of the internet to get every possible price !

The reason why I am asking you these questions is that I am seriously thinking about getting one for the top of my 2008 F-350 Superduty. Judging from your post above I come to the conclusion that you think it is worth the smackaroos for it (the cheapest price I found was $499.99 + tax, no shipping charge). I am glad you are so impressed with it and you are not the first on this website to have that view on the mini-justice lightbar. Again, any feedback on the dealer and price you got it from would be greatly appreciated. 

Jerry.

*


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

heres some videos for you
ive seen these on tow trucks/dpw trucks and they're very impressive almost rivals my full size police style liberty LED
http://www.sirennet.com/whmjeg1.html


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

ColliganLands;682686 said:


> heres some videos for you
> ive seen these on tow trucks/dpw trucks and they're very impressive almost rivals my full size police style liberty LED
> http://www.sirennet.com/whmjeg1.html


*Thank you ColliganLands !! I have already watched them, more then a couple of times. *


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

All I can say is spend the money, you will NOT regret it.

i spent weeks thinking about it. I was actually looking at a budget of $1000. and had lots of very nice options but in the end went with the justice, and have to say i am very happy with it.

people are always asking me what it is and where i got it.

I got mine for 499 + shipping. I payed group price and they shipped it 2nd day air. with that order I also ordered 10 Tir3's 4 Lin 3's, and a bunch of other stuff too.


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

murphyslaw;682793 said:


> All I can say is spend the money, you will NOT regret it.
> 
> i spent weeks thinking about it. I was actually looking at a budget of $1000. and had lots of very nice options but in the end went with the justice, and have to say i am very happy with it.
> 
> ...


*Thank you for the response murphyslaw. I appreciate it. It seems to me with my research that $499 + shipping is the going price. I have searched every corner of the internet for a better price and $499 is the cheapest I could find. I have an electronics/police & fire supply place around 5 miles away from me. They have a very nice setup/display of lightbars you can try in their showroom but they are very high in price. I go there when I need a little part like a new cigarette plug for my rotator or something but I will not buy a lightbar from there and pay a premium. I think I am going to pull the trigger on the purchase though. I am tired of replacing plugs on my pancake rotator and replacing the unit itself every two years or so at $45 per pop. I would rather get a top-notch dependable unit that I can get several winters out of it before I need to replace or rebuild it and Whelen has been known for their quality in product and their customer service so I think it is a no-brainer. *


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

yea i got mine from sirennet.com and i got the free light cause they were running a special. and i gotta say that flashlight is the brightest led flashlight i've ever seen!

well heres some pics. sorry their so crappy i let my sister borrow my camera and i had to take these with my phone. i will get a video up when i can.

This light is worth every penny. Only thing i dont like is having to go through alllllll the dam flash patterns. theres 99 of them.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

jerry b.;683007 said:


> *Thank you for the response murphyslaw. I appreciate it. It seems to me with my research that $499 + shipping is the going price. I have searched every corner of the internet for a better price and $499 is the cheapest I could find. I have an electronics/police & fire supply place around 5 miles away from me. They have a very nice setup/display of lightbars you can try in their showroom but they are very high in price. I go there when I need a little part like a new cigarette plug for my rotator or something but I will not buy a lightbar from there and pay a premium. I think I am going to pull the trigger on the purchase though. I am tired of replacing plugs on my pancake rotator and replacing the unit itself every two years or so at $45 per pop. I would rather get a top-notch dependable unit that I can get several winters out of it before I need to replace or rebuild it and Whelen has been known for their quality in product and their customer service so I think it is a no-brainer. *


yea you will be able to get at least a decade of use out of a whelen. as long as you dont hit something with it


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

maelawncare;683187 said:


> yea i got mine from sirennet.com and i got the free light cause they were running a special. and i gotta say that flashlight is the brightest led flashlight i've ever seen!
> 
> well heres some pics. sorry their so crappy i let my sister borrow my camera and i had to take these with my phone. i will get a video up when i can.
> 
> This light is worth every penny. Only thing i dont like is having to go through alllllll the dam flash patterns. theres 99 of them.


*Nice pics there Mae. Post the videos when you got time and a request if I could ?   Make a video of that lightbar when it is totally dark.

Oh, and by the way that bar looks really good on top of that Super-duty !!!!*


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0333.flv

there are a crap load of flash patterns, I have yet to find "the one" so I ru with one till I get bored with it then push the button.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I bought a pair of these lights, and I absolutely love them. I paid about $475 from Tac2 Outfitters (member here). They were regularly $499 ++ but I got them as part of a group buy with other Plowsite members. It wouldn't hurt to check with him to see if he has any left, and at what price. His website is tac2supply.com His name is Mike.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I dont see no light man?

guess that means you get hit in the dark.......


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Here 2 short vids. this sucker is friggin bright!


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

maelawncare;683489 said:


> Here 2 short vids. this sucker is friggin bright!


*Nice videos there MAE.

Well, I just ordered mine at about 6pm this evening from sirennet.com. I should have it 2-3 days after Christmas. They had plenty in stock and mine will ship out on Monday morning but with Christmas Eve and Day I probably won't see it till the next week. I just hope it is everything advertised. *


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

belieave me you will not be dissapointed. Here is the free light i got. I liked it so much i ordered 2 more 

http://www.sirennet.com/sl90540.html

Oh btw. Did anybody get a manual with their mini justice? I didnt and was wondering if i was supposed to.


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

maelawncare;683563 said:


> belieave me you will not be dissapointed. Here is the free light i got. I liked it so much i ordered 2 more
> 
> http://www.sirennet.com/sl90540.html
> 
> Oh btw. Did anybody get a manual with their mini justice? I didnt and was wondering if i was supposed to.


*Very nice flashlight there. The sooner my lightbar gets here the better. I cannot wait to play with it.  *


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

where is walton hills at?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well glad to see everyone is happy with the justice bar ... to me its worth all $500 dollars ... although whelen always makes excellent products .. never switched to another brand yet ...


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

camconcrete;683578 said:


> where is walton hills at?


Walton Hills is in the southern part of Cuyahoga County near the summit county border. Walton Hills is a suburb of Cleveland.


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

groundbreakers;683583 said:


> well glad to see everyone is happy with the justice bar ... to me its worth all $500 dollars ... although whelen always makes excellent products .. never switched to another brand yet ...


Well ground, every guy I talked to on this forum and the other forums I belong to that have on of the justice mini-bars all are very satisfied with the bar, even with the 500 smackaroo price tag !!!! I have not seen one complaint, not one. I just ordered mine today and I should have it within a week. I will put a post up when I get it and try it out.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

how far is it from cleveland heights? i have some family that lives up there


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

camconcrete;683591 said:


> how far is it from cleveland heights? i have some family that lives up there


I am guessing about 20 or so miles. Walton Hills borders with Maple Heights, Bedford, Valley View, and Sagamore Hills.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

ok im not that familiar with that area too well. im from washington c.h. which is about halfway between columbus and cincinnati


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

There isn't really any literature that goes with these things.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

murphyslaw;683684 said:


> There isn't really any literature that goes with these things.


dam. i was hoping there was some easy way to find the flash pattern i want


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I have looked and looked and looked for a flash pattern list to no avail. I have been thinking about popping the covers and seeing what power supply/switcher is in there. and trying to research that.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

murphyslaw;684897 said:


> I have looked and looked and looked for a flash pattern list to no avail. I have been thinking about popping the covers and seeing what power supply/switcher is in there. and trying to research that.


i wonder if that would work.

you figure you pay $500 for this thing it would come with a manual. but i guess u really dont need one. just pug it in and turn it on.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

murphyslaw;684897 said:


> I have looked and looked and looked for a flash pattern list to no avail. I have been thinking about popping the covers and seeing what power supply/switcher is in there. and trying to research that.


call whelen


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Does anyone have some video's on a sunny day to see how noticeable the lightbar is? I know my dual rotator is barelly noticeable so I was curious if the led's would be better or worse.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

i will post one when i get my camera back from my sis.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well its not sunny. But heres some pics of it today. Still waiting on my camera, so this will have to do from my phone.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

here is a daytime shot from when I first got it. its on the default pattern. I literally ripped open the box and tossed it on the roof. Even in the daylight it was maxing out the ccd's in my camera.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. I figured it would be noticeable but I certainly didn't want to drop the cash to use it during the day light and find out you have to be pretty much ontop of the thing to notice it was on.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

There:s a lot of flash pattens on this bar. Hard to find the best patten.


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

SNOWANDICEMAN;690532 said:


> There:s a lot of flash pattens on this bar. Hard to find the best patten.


I have not got my mini-justice yet but I might see it next week. The first thing I am going to do is mess with all those flash patterns and find the one I like.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I sat down in the living room with a power supply flipping threw patterns. I finally got bored and just put it on the truck. so every few days or so I push the button.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*Flash Patterns*

I did the same thing as you did. I dont know what patten is which


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I just noticed/remembered that one of sirennet's video's shows the amber bar in direct sunlight on a ranger. It's still pretty noticeable, certainly not like at night but it still catches attention.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Does this seem way to good to be right to anyone else?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Whelen-Mini-Jus...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Cheapest I've seen is $500 on several sites, I guess a member/dealer here has them for $480 or something.


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

Mark13;691557 said:


> Does this seem way to good to be right to anyone else?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Whelen-Mini-Jus...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> Cheapest I've seen is $500 on several sites, I guess a member/dealer here has them for $480 or something.


I got mine for $499.00 + shipping. I looked all over the internet and that was the best I could find.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

Here is the inside of the justice.




























I think I found my flash pattern. will put the covers back on and take a video.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I was hoping to find a serial port or some other way of being able to program this flasher. Guess they flash the chip before installation onto the board. might still be able to fiddle with it some.

I tried taking the defuser off one of the inside arrays. this turned the nice bright fan pattern into a slightly brighter pinpoint. I was hoping to still get a half decent spread but with a noticeable increase in lumen s. 

Time to get some LED take down assembly's and add to this bar. oh man I am going to have fun building this thing into the ultimate mini.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0017.flv


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0018-1.flv


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

murphyslaw;692812 said:


> I was hoping to find a serial port or some other way of being able to program this flasher. Guess they flash the chip before installation onto the board. might still be able to fiddle with it some.
> 
> I tried taking the defuser off one of the inside arrays. this turned the nice bright fan pattern into a slightly brighter pinpoint. I was hoping to still get a half decent spread but with a noticeable increase in lumen s.
> 
> Time to get some LED take down assembly's and add to this bar. oh man I am going to have fun building this thing into the ultimate mini.


Hey there Murphy. How you doing ? 

Hey, I have not yet received my Justice-mini yet but your above post you said you were going to add to this bar to make it the ultimate mini. I am not sure what you are saying there but can you actually add more LED's to the inside of the mini-justice to make it brighter ????


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

jerry b.;692976 said:


> Hey there Murphy. How you doing ?
> 
> Hey, I have not yet received my Justice-mini yet but your above post you said you were going to add to this bar to make it the ultimate mini. I am not sure what you are saying there but can you actually add more LED's to the inside of the mini-justice to make it brighter ????


doesnt look like theres much room to add anything unless you start taking stuff out?


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

ultimate plow;693027 said:


> doesnt look like theres much room to add anything unless you start taking stuff out?


I don't have mine yet but form the online pics I have saw I would figure that you cannot cram any more stuff in there. Also, every single guy on this site that has one has said it by far is the brightest minibar they have ever had, hands down.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

you could take out the front center leds and replace them with led takedowns from the liberty or justice series full size bars if you wanted i think


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I am not taking any of the led arrays out. I am just going to add some alley lights. and maybe some other stuff later. I have been working on a programmable 6port flasher, guess I am now going to expand my tinkering to 8ports so when its done I can try it out in the justice.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

murphyslaw;693154 said:


> I am not taking any of the led arrays out. I am just going to add some alley lights. and maybe some other stuff later. I have been working on a programmable 6port flasher, guess I am now going to expand my tinkering to 8ports so when its done I can try it out in the justice.


ok i see it now 
alleys will fit it looks like i thought you said takedown lights which i didnt see a spot for


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

you can put in take downs by removing on of the con3 arrays, moving the other to the center then put a take down on either side.

I will probably end up putting a few 10w blue led's between the arrays.

I love to tinker.


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

murphyslaw;693213 said:


> you can put in take downs by removing on of the con3 arrays, moving the other to the center then put a take down on either side.
> 
> I will probably end up putting a few 10w blue led's between the arrays.
> 
> I love to tinker.


*Humm....interesting. *


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

the takedowns and allie lights go right in. the sit just behind the others.

"Four MR11, Two Take-downs and Two Alley Lights. For Permanent Mount Models Only, with 15° Horizontal Adjustment"

But it seems like its for perm mount only. Which they dont even sell yet. 

You can change out the modules with different leds. either liner or con 3. I think the setup they have now works best. When i first got it i was kinda upset about the gaps inbetween the modules. Then i figured out that i has take downs and allies that you can put in there. I just wish i could have have them in mine.

What are you doing taking all that apart  didnt mama ever tell yea not to play with your toys  I gave up finding a flash pattern i want. and settled.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

Like I said I love to tinker. I can never lean enough alone..... Always have to make things "better" err at least different.

Mine is being converted to perm. mount and I am currently working on building a wiring harness and controler for it. The controller will tie into my current soft touch switch panel. but with seporate controls for the alleys and flash pattern change.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

oh btw. it works a lot like some of the other mini bars. when your switching patterns. if you pass the one that you wanted. hold down the switch for 2 or more seconds and it will go to the previous one. 

just so some people will know.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I love your sig man, GRRRRRRRR


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

murphyslaw;696056 said:


> I love your sig man, GRRRRRRRR


yea hopefully they wont delete it like they did in the calender girls thread.  i like my wife :bluebounc


----------



## wright5223 (Oct 18, 2008)

ColliganLands;682686 said:


> heres some videos for you
> ive seen these on tow trucks/dpw trucks and they're very impressive almost rivals my full size police style liberty LED
> http://www.sirennet.com/whmjeg1.html


 This thing rocks! it's much better than the other one I was scared but I really do like it If I had another plow truck I would get a 2nd one!


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

wright5223;696763 said:


> This thing rocks! it's much better than the other one I was scared but I really do like it If I had another plow truck I would get a 2nd one!


*I ordered one last week from sirennet.com and my scheduled delivery date is Friday January 2nd !!! I have been tracking it all week !!!!!! *


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

sorry about the shaky vid. but here is mine in direct sunlight


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

maelawncare;701137 said:


> sorry about the shaky vid. but here is mine in direct sunlight


*Mine is real bright in the sunlight too and is off the charts at night. *


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

since everyone is always wanting day time pictures. While on patrol today it was sunny, so I stopped and took a short video.

http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0066.flv


----------

